# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah Gülen'den Gazze yorumu

## bozok

*Fethullah Gülen'den Gazze yorumu* 



*Fethullah Gülen, Murdoch'un Türkiye'yi günlerdir yerden yere vuran Wall Street Journal gazetesine Gazze ile ilgili Pensilvanya'dan röportaj verdi, yardım filosunu eleştirdi!* 

*gazetevatan.com* 

Fethullah Gülen, İsrail konusunda Türkiye'yi günlerdir yerden yere vuran Wall Street Journal gazetesine Gazze yardım filosuyla ilgili röportaj verdi.

Yardım filosunu sert şekilde eleştiren Gülen, "Organizatörlerin İsrail ile yardımın gönderilmesi konusunda uzlaşmaması otoriteye başkaldırıdır. İzin alınmalıydı" dedi. Gülen, uzun bir adaradan sonra ilk kez fotoğraflarının çekilmesine de izin verdi.

*OTORİTEYE BAşKALDIRI ANLAMINA GELİR!*



İşte Gülen'in Amerikan gazetesine verdiği röportajdan çok tartışılacak sözleri:

"Haberlerde izlediğim şey çok çirkindi. Organizatörlerin İsrail ile yardımın gönderilmesi konusunda uzlaşmaması otoriteye başkaldırı anlamına gelir ve çok meyve veren sonuçları olmayacaktır. Ben İHH'nın ismini yeni duydum.Bu grubun politize olup olmadığını söylemek zor."

Bizim hareketimizden birileri Gazze'ye yardım göndermek istediğinde mutlaka İsrail'in iznini almaları gerektiğini söylüyorum. En iyisi bu işin sorumlusunun kim olduğunu tespit etmek görevini birleşmiş milletler'e bırakmak.."

*F 16 FOTOğRAFI*

WSJ Gülen'in evinde bir Türkiye haritası, Boğaz üzerinde uçan bir F16 jeti ve Kuran'dan ayetler bulunduğunu, kendisini bir apolitik öğretmen olarak tanımladığını yazdı. Gülen, "Ben kendimi takipçileri olan birisi olarak görmüyorum" dedi. Türk polisinin yüzde 70'inin Gülenci olduğu iddiasına ise, "Böyle bir iddiayı ancak insanların zihinlerini okuyarak doğrulayabilirsiniz. Ben bazı resmi görevlileri görevlerine rağmen beni takip etmelerini söyleyecek bir grubunlideri değilim" diye yanıt verdi. Ben hiçbir siyasi hereketle bağlantlı değilim. Ben sade bir Türk vatandaşıyım" dedi. "Ancak yerel siyasetçilere destek vermek İslami gelenekte vardır. Bu hem İslami hem de insani bir görevdir. Amerika'da bazı insanların Türkiye'nin radikalizmin merkesinde olduğunu söylediklerini duyuyorum. ABD'de kurduğumuz yeni federasyon Türkiye'nin gerçeklerini diyalog aracılığıyla açık görüşlü insanlara sunmaktır" diye konuştu.


04.06.2010 Cuma *11:37 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İHH'den Gülen'e yanıt: Başsağlığı beklerdik* 

*İHH Başkanı Bülent Yıldırım, Fethullah Gülen'in WSJ'ye verdiği röportajdaki sözlerine "Doğrusu üzüldüm, inşallah bu haber yanlıştır, ben başsağlığında bulunmasını bekliyordum" şeklinde yanıt verdi.*

İnsan Hak ve Hürriyetleri (İHH) İnsani Yardım Vakfı Başkanı Bülent Yıldırım, NTV'den Hüseyin Yılmaz'a açıklamalar yaptı.

Fethullah Gülen, Wall Street Journal'a verdiği röportajdaki sözlerine de yanıt verdi.

Bülent Yıldırım şunları söyledi:

"Gemiye inen bütün İsrail askerlerinde ölüm listesi vardı. Liste bir askerin üzerinden düştü ve sonra kendisi bütün askerlere listenin verildiğini söyledi.

Liste şu an elimizde, listenin en başında da ben varım. İbrahim Bilgen vurulunca askerler telsizde "Raibi vurduk, Raibi vurduk" diye konuştular. Vurulan diğer iki insan da, Cevdet Kılıçlar ve Ali Haydar da bana çok benziyor. 

Toplam 16 kişi, bunların fotoğraflarını ve isimlerini dağıttık. Hani kadife operasyon yapacaklardı ya, gelip bizi etkisiz hale getireceklerdi. Bizde görüntü var, İsrail diyor ki '35 dakika şiddet kullanmadık'. Oysaki görüntülerde şu açıkça görülüyor, daha denizdeyken askerler ateş açıyorlar. 

Gazze'ye İsrail üzerinden değil Mısır üzerinden gidecektik. Biz İsrail'in açıklama gereği 68 milin dışında paralel olarak seyrediyorduk ve Mısır'dan Gazze'ye girecektik. Bunu güvenlik gerekçesiyle açıklamadık.

Fethullah Gülen'in eleştirel açıklamalarını yeni duydum, biz İsrail'e başvurduk ve bizi hep oyaladı İsrail. Cenevre sözleşmesine göre hareket ettik, açık deniz olduğu için bölge İsrail'in egemenliği altında değil. Doğrusu üzüldüm, inşallah bu haber yanlıştır, ben başsağlığında bulunmasını bekliyordum. Kendisine saygı duyuyoruz. Eleştirileri zannediyorum bir ara yüzyüze gelirsek derdimizi anlattığımızda vazgeçecektir. Açıklamayı keşke bizimle görüşerek yapsaydı.

Elimizde başka görüntüler var, bunları daha sonra açıklayacağız. Ambargo kalkmazsa dünyanın her tarafından yeni gemiler kalkar. Netanyahu'nun ambargonun yeniden gözden geçirileceği yönündeki açıklaması olumlu bir gelişmedir. ünemli olan oraya yardımların ulaşması, amaç bağcıyı dövmek değil." 


04.06.2010 Cuma *15:45 / VATAN*

----------

